# DIY Surf Cart PVC size?



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been thinking about making a surf cart for a year or so now. I'm about ready to get this project kicked off. I've been looking at hundreds of pictures and plans online. I've also read alot of various forum posts talking about making the. Some even outline how many elbows, tee's, etc. But none of them ever seem to mention the diameter tubing that they are using.

I went to the hardware store the other night and filled a basket with parts. Only to second guess myself on the diameter and put them all back...

What have you guys used? At first I was looking at 1", then I moved up to 1.5", then put it all back... :thumbdown:


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

I priced one out for parts it will cost about 100 dollars if you go to Dicks Sporting Goods they have one for 99.00 and it works awesome my brother in-law split the cost and already got our money back on it after one use.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

tjn1125 said:


> I priced one out for parts it will cost about 100 dollars if you go to Dicks Sporting Goods they have one for 99.00 and it works awesome my brother in-law split the cost and already got our money back on it after one use.


I dont live on the coast. Dick's here doesn't carry them.


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

they might have free shipping since it will be just over 100 with tax


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I've built a ton of them, and yes if you do it right it is CHEAPER to just buy one but it's not nearly as much fun and it won't be just the way you like it. Don't skimp on the wheels go with the wheel eez or similar balloon beach wheel or you'll hate yourself for not doing it. Using some 1 1/4 PVC reinforced with smaller sized PVC inside it will help with rigidity. Good luck and post some pics!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I built this one out of 1.5". It cost me about $45 and $15-20 of that was buying the Powerwheel wheels off of Ebay. I've used this one for 5 years now and it's still going strong. The taller pieces of PVC are actually my sand spikes, they just slide in and out the elbow for transportation.


----------



## tjn1125 (Nov 2, 2013)

the powerwheel wheels work awesome in the sand they are light and hollow


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I found a powerwheelz in the trash a couple of months ago... Took all 4 wheels, the motor assemblies (just in case ;-) haha) and the whole steering rack in case I want to make it a wagon instead of a cart. I think I will make it just a 2 wheeler, and plan to make it to where I can add some wheeleeze wheels if I feel the need later.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah I found an old powerwheel in the trash a couple year ago and scavenged the wheels off it just in case I ever built another cart. I thought eventually get some wheeleeze but the power wheels work well enough that I can't justify spending the money on them.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> yeah I found an old powerwheel in the trash a couple year ago and scavenged the wheels off it just in case I ever built another cart. I thought eventually get some wheeleeze but the power wheels work well enough that I can't justify spending the money on them.


Yeah, my cart will be used very seldom. A good friend has a beach house that I stay at for a week every year and two or three long weekends. So it would get used for that little bit every year. Unless the power wheelz tires are just COMPLETELY unsuitable, they will stay.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

*PVC Cart*

Here is a pic of my cart. It is about 3 years old and has done well. It is 1" sch 40 pvc. And power wheels on it.


----------

